
Tesla, Apple, and the ‘secretly terrible’ engineer conundrum - henrik_w
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/17/tesla-apple-and-the-secretly-terrible-engineer-conundrum/
======
lsiunsuex
Even in my local, not silicon valley part of the world, this is a problem. So
many recruiters are looking for a very specific skill set they ignore talented
general programmers.

Look at the JS landscape. It's disgusting. Quite literally a new framework
created almost every day. Who the hell has time to keep up on that? How many
ways can you build a React Website? Dozens. AJS 2.x changes versions what,
weekly? I read the other day they're gonna skip to V4 and start upping the
major version more quickly.

What recruiters need to learn is they need to start finding good, well rounded
programmers. A good programmer doesn't really care what they write in. We all
have our preferences for sure, but a good programmer wants a challenge more
then comfort. They generally want to learn something new, then to do the same
thing day in and day out.

A company that spends or allows me to learn something new over the course of a
few weeks or month / 2 months is likely to keep me as a loyal employee longer
then one that just wants me to write in the same languages I have been for the
last decade.

give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed
him for a lifetime

Give a man a job they know how to do, and he'll stay for a while. Teach a man
a new technology and hell stay for years.

~~~
baccheion
I'd bet they are filtering them out not for failing to have the verbatim skill
set (though that happens), but because they're be too expensive or (in larger
companies) too good.

It's been repeated many times that companies mainly look for those who smile,
look the part, comply, bow, and are willing to work endless hours for pennies.
It's also been repeated that management typically freaks out when someone
talented shows up, then become obsessed with stomping them out, drowning them
in BS, etc.

